# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  NEW Tetrafauna Viquarium Construction

## firebellied zach

Here are some photos on the construct my Viquarium. More photos to come. If you have any questions, please ask.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

I'm jealous....I really think these are great for firebellies.  It looks like a very easy way to keep their environment clean.

----------


## gundam009283

just wondering what size is the tank? I kept think that set is huge but it looks fine in there lol

----------


## firebellied zach

This is a 20 gallon long, so this viquarium was pretty close to not being able to fit in the tank by it's height (almost an inch away!). 
Here are some more photos. :Frog Smile:

----------


## gundam009283

yea that's what i was worry about, the height lol. cant wait to see how the finish look =)

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah...I think the manufacturer recommends a standard 20 gal or a 55 gal.  The firebellies aren't going to use the height so that shouldn't be a problem but it will be harder to see into the tank.

----------


## firebellied zach

It is pretty hard to see the land section, but it still looks awsome. Here is the final product. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ribbity

hey how come your toads so skinny? :O
and great job on the viquarium  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

